# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Parsing Hyperlinks

## Madboy

```
procedure TForm1.InitRichEditURLDetection(RE: TRichEdit);
var
  mask: Word;
begin
  mask := SendMessage(RE.Handle, EM_GETEVENTMASK, 0, 0);
  SendMessage(RE.Handle, EM_SETEVENTMASK, 0, mask or ENM_LINK);
  SendMessage(RE.Handle, EM_AUTOURLDETECT, Integer(True), 0);
end;

procedure TForm1.FormCreate(Sender: TObject);
var
  s: string;
begin
  InitRichEditURLDetection(RichEdit1);

  s:='This will parse www.vbforums.com to show as a URL';
  RichEdit1.Text:= s;
```



```
procedure TForm1.WndProc(var Msg: TMessage);
var
  p: TENLink;
  sURL: string;
  CE : TRichEdit;
begin
 if (Msg.Msg = WM_NOTIFY) then
 begin
  if (PNMHDR(Msg.lParam).code = EN_LINK) then
  begin
   p := TENLink(Pointer(TWMNotify(Msg).NMHdr)^);
   if (p.Msg = WM_LBUTTONDOWN) then
   begin
    try
     CE := TRichEdit(Form1.ActiveControl);
     SendMessage(CE.Handle, EM_EXSETSEL, 0, Longint(@(p.chrg)));
     sURL := CE.SelText;
     ShellExecute(Handle, 'open', PChar(sURL), 0, 0, SW_SHOWNORMAL);
    except
    end;
   end;
  end;
 end;

 inherited;
end; (* TForm1.WndProc *)
```

----------

